# How much wear and tear is acceptable



## pocketshaver (May 31, 2019)

I got a cannon FTb in the mail. Its nice looking. has a few issues that annoy me.

the film advance lever is a little spongy so I have to make sure it comes back with my finger. no issue.

The rewind button "sticks" inside the camera body after being pushed until you use the film advance lever

The film rewind knob/door opener  is loose. Hold the camera upside down and it drops open. Will not open the door unless you apply more pressure as on my normally operating model.

would a standard CLA take care of any of them?


----------



## compur (Jun 1, 2019)

Not usually.

The film advance return spring is tired and probably needs replacing.
The rewind button thing is normal. If it didn't "stick," you'd have to hold it in while you rewind the film.
The rewind knob assembly may have a small missing part like a washer, etc.


----------



## cgw (Jun 1, 2019)

Seriously? Send it back. Always more fish in the sea.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 1, 2019)

Unless you got it for next to zero cost send it back... I would want a camera I could rely on not having to worry will this or that happen all the time


----------



## pocketshaver (Jun 1, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. I wasn't thinking it was a good thing to keep,

Its the second camera ive gotten on ebay. And the second one I have to send back now. First one had issues with the shutter release and timer lever.


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 1, 2019)

You are welcome. I buy my photography kit from shops, even then I have been caught out
.. if you are going to buy used two thoughts come to mind.
1 if it sounds to good to be true.. it prob is
2 is it cheap enough that if it’s no good can I afford to waste that amount.
What sort of camera are you looking for?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> I got a cannon FTb in the mail. Its nice looking. has a few issues that annoy me.
> 
> the film advance lever is a little spongy so I have to make sure it comes back with my finger. no issue.
> 
> ...



If it was pretty cheap, I would not worry too much.

It has been a long time, but the rewind button on most all cameras I remember was _designed_ to stay depressed, until advancing the frames re-pops it to the "out" position...

The back popping open...sounds like a job for a tape strip or an elastic band..what a PITA...


----------



## compur (Jun 1, 2019)

I wouldn't necessarily return it. Depends what you paid, what lens is on it, etc.

For an eBay camera sold by a non-camera person, it seems better than a lot of them.

That's assuming you bought it on eBay.  If you did, another option is to ask for a partial refund.


----------



## pocketshaver (Jun 1, 2019)

the rewind know, turn it upside down, it drops out but the thing still needs standard pressure to pop the film door open.

Other wise is the film advance and shutter release that pisses me off.

The good one I have, I got from my coworker. HIS father got it when he retired form the company he was an engineer at. He used it for some time, then put it way.

That rewind button on the bottom, stays out until pushed in. and it pops out instantly.

Does 28$ after shipping and hanlding seem too bad to just keep it. The light meter seems to work when I toss a battery in it. Doesn't lign up as fast or as well as my good one. But hey, the light meter is just a helper tool.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 1, 2019)

You got tools ... and are adventurous ?


----------



## pocketshaver (Jun 1, 2019)

item price was 13.50 rest shipping.

not a camera person at all.


----------



## compur (Jun 1, 2019)

I see FTb parts bodies selling for about that amount so it's probably still a bargain since you can use it. But, if you don't like, you don't like it.

As for the rewind button, you have me completely confused now.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

@compur been wondering, what is the camera in your avatar? Kowaflex what?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 1, 2019)

Derrel said:


> @compur been wondering, what is the camera in your avatar? Kowaflex what?


Komaflex-S


----------



## pocketshaver (Jun 1, 2019)

rewind button, look at the bottom of a FTB, its the little button in the triangle next to the Canon Japan engraving. Gotta push it in, in order to rewind the film


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

It has been about five years or more since I have photographed using a 35 mm single lens reflex camera with Manual rewinding of the exposed film. The last 35 mm single lens reflex that used was my F3 HP, which has power rewinding using the MD-4 motor drive.

 As has been said here in this thread before, to rewind a roll of film, one presses in the tiny baseplate mounted rewind release button, and then cranks the film back into the canister. As I recall one does not have to continuously hold this small rewind release button in, but only at the very start of the operation.


----------



## compur (Jun 1, 2019)

pocketshaver said:


> rewind button, look at the bottom of a FTB, its the little button in the triangle next to the Canon Japan engraving. Gotta push it in, in order to rewind the film



We know what a frigging rewind button is. Are you kidding or what?

What is confusing is that first you said it, "sticks inside the camera body after being pushed" and then you said it "stays out until pushed in. and it pops out instantly."


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

The Canon FTB camera was introduced in March 1971, and the FTB new-style model was released in 1973, so this camera is already fairly old, and it's not surprising that there are some minor inconveniences with it

For a camera that you paid only $13.50 plus shipping for, I don't think it's reasonable to worry too much about minor operational issues.

 One of the biggest problems with purchasing older equipment off of eBay is well illustrated by your predicament. It is possible that the seller did not even know about the back popping open when the camera is turned up Side down.


----------



## pocketshaver (Jun 1, 2019)

I have two cameras same model  one is good one isn't

bad one the rewind stick inside till the advance lever is moved


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2019)

dxqcanada said:


> Komaflex-S



Winner! Made by Kowa. Aka The Baby Hasselblad.


----------

